# Bestellungen im Internet



## polospeedster (14 November 2001)

Hallo
Ich habe das Problem, das in meinem Namen und angeblich von meinem Computer aus, vrschiedene Bestellungen im Internet getätigt wurden. Ist es möglich, das man meine Daten aus meinem Rechner Auslesen kann, da Adresse und Bankverbindung von mir und meiner Frau benutzt wurden? Zum Glück ist kein Schaden entstanden, da wir abgebuchte Beträge wieder rückbuchen konnten und wir den Firmen den Sachverhalt erklären konnten. Und gibt es vielleicht jemanden dem so etwas oder Ähnliches schon mal passiert ist und gibt es vielleicht auch Unterlagen darüber? Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar. Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.
Gruß Gerhard

<font size=-1>[ Diese Nachricht wurde ge&auml;ndert von: polospeedster am 2001-11-14 16:01 ]</font>


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2001)

Kannst Du bitte mal etwas genauer auf die Geschehnisse eingehen? Wie lief das konkret ab?

Gerne auch per Mail, wenn Du das hier nicht veröffentlichen willst.


----------

